# Corinthian Challenge



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We are hosting a new regatta this year for boats skippered and crewed entirely by Corinthian members (under the age of 37) of yacht clubs on Long Island Sound. Each club can enter as many boats as they can man entirely with their own Corinthian members. Older owners can watch, but not participate or advise. To ensure close racing, boats must rate in a narrow PHRF band - between 65 and 75. A J/109 would be a typical entry. We hope to field three boats from our club. Four to five 'round the buoys races are scheduled for August 27th and 28th 2011. This should give crews time to practice together beforehand. Think you're fast? Come find out. NOR: pequotyc.com "sailing/regattas"


----------



## thisiswater (Jun 13, 2010)

Why the age limit? Thx.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

What is a Corinthian member?


----------

